# Disaster pay?



## TheFrigidPenguin (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello everyone! So as most of you may know, Hurricane Ian just came through Florida. My store was affected by this and we closed for 2 days..... almost. Our area was taking a direct hit by the eye wall, and we were placed under Hurricane Warning from Tuesday night at 8pm until Thursday night at 8pm. I figured the store would close for this, and there were curfews in effect to be off the roads during this time. Well, my store announced it would be open from 8am-9am on Wednesday, during some pretty extreme conditions, we already had heavy rain and flash flooding, as well as 45mph sustained winds. I thought "Hmmm, why are we opening for one hour?" and then, it hit me. If I recall from our last hurricane closure, the store has to be close for 48 hours to pay us disaster pay. 

We were closed for 47. They opened during a category 4 hurricane for 1 hour to avoid paying us disaster pay it seems.

Now, my question is, is that accurate how I am recalling it? 48 hour closure due to weather would give disaster pay? Did they just screw us all?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

Did you come in?


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Oct 2, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you come in?


Nope, was scheduled to close both the day we opened for an hour, and the following day that we were closed.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

Did you call in? Assume nothing. Please calling your hr.


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Oct 2, 2022)

Why would I call in from a shift when the store is closed? Nobody is there to take the call and the crisis holiness says to stay home. It was a category 4 hurricane. Was I supposed to show up with the store closed?

I'm merely asking the policy to receive disaster pay. I was schedule during the hours we were closed during the 2 days. I'm not asking if I needed to call out from my shift.


----------



## smarthuddle (Oct 2, 2022)

TheFrigidPenguin said:


> Why would I call in from a shift when the store is closed? Nobody is there to take the call and the crisis holiness says to stay home. It was a category 4 hurricane. Was I supposed to show up with the store closed?
> 
> I'm merely asking the policy to receive disaster pay. I was schedule during the hours we were closed during the 2 days. I'm not asking if I needed to call out from my shift.


As long as you did not call in and say you weren’t coming in for your shift you’ll be paid the time you were scheduled to work. If you called in and said you weren’t coming in you get nothing.


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Oct 2, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> As long as you did not call in and say you weren’t coming in for your shift you’ll be paid the time you were scheduled to work. If you called in and said you weren’t coming in you get nothing.


So if the store was closed during my shift, I didn't call because obviously we were close, I will get it? There's no 48 hour rule? Because I was told that in a prior hurricane years ago. Figured that's why the opened for an hour, just to get out of paying it out.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Oct 2, 2022)

smarthuddle said:


> As long as you did not call in and say you weren’t coming in for your shift you’ll be paid the time you were scheduled to work. If you called in and said you weren’t coming in you get nothing.


So there's no 48 hour minimum?


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 2, 2022)

My old store was always a disaster…fat ass back pay incoming


----------



## smarthuddle (Oct 2, 2022)

gracefulfillment said:


> So there's no 48 hour minimum?


Unless it’s a state thing then no. There have been very few times my store closed early because of snow or storm and opened the next day and the people that worked and the people that did not call in saying they weren’t coming in received their full pay for the day.


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Oct 3, 2022)

So everyone at the store is telling us today that we, for sure, do not get disaster pay because we were closed for less than 48 hours, since we all "could've found another opportunity to work during the week if we wanted 40 hours." Is this true?? Because we've all got bills to pay, bills don't go away because of a hurricane, in fact it raises electricity bills and we all have repair bills to deal with. We're all very frustrated.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 3, 2022)

Ask your etl, since you are tl.


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Oct 4, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask your etl, since you are tl.


I did. That's the entire point of my post, asking everyone here if that is correct or not.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 4, 2022)

Went through a hurricane last year. We
Got paid for the days the store was closed if, you were scheduled to work that day. My store was closed for 2 days. I’ve never heard of the 48 hour rule. Been with Target 11 years. My guess is maybe they were open for that one hour to accommodate and guests who needed last minute hurricane supplies. Disaster pay only applies to days the store was closed


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 4, 2022)

Back in 2005 they gave my whole store a temporary raise of $2/HR after Katrina. They decided to make it permanent. So maybe something like that will happen. Also your HR should be hooking your team up with Team Member emergency fund pay. Been through multiple disasters with Target over the years and they always go above and beyond


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 4, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Back in 2005 they gave my whole store a temporary raise of $2/HR after Katrina. They decided to make it permanent. So maybe something like that will happen. Also your HR should be hooking your team up with Team Member emergency fund pay. Been through multiple disasters with Target over the years and they always go above and beyond


I won’t say my location but, I too went through Katrina. I wasn’t working for Target at the time.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 4, 2022)

TheFrigidPenguin said:


> I did. That's the entire point of my post, asking everyone here if that is correct or not.


Considering a lot of us don’t live in disaster prone areas, no clue. Ask your etl.


----------

